# اللهجة المصرية: آجي



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

ممكن اعرف معنى كلمة آجي باللهجة المصرية

ام كلثوم تقول : انا يا حبيبي صحيح بأتسامح الا ف عزة نفسي وحبي .. واما يفيض بي ما بعرف اصالح .. واعرف - آجي - كتير على قلبي

وكمان هنا

يقول لي إنسى وأشفق عليٌ
و-آجي -أنسى يصعب عليٌ

اي احد يفيدنا


----------



## إسكندراني

الصبر طيب
إن الواحد يجي على نفسه او على قلبه في العامية المصرية معناها انه يضحي ويصبر ويتحمل
وممكن نقول للزعلان (ما تجيش على نفسك اوي كدا) 
لكن تحتمل معنى اخر وصعب وصفه لكن يفيد شيء من الدهشة
(يسرق مني وبعدين اجي الاقيه واقف يعيط يقول مظلوم)

وللإفادة أعتق ان كلمة اجي فعل امر في المغرب لكنها في مصر فعل يرجع للمتكلم وتنطق بألف ممدودة


----------



## A doctor

إسكندراني said:


> الصبر طيب
> إن الواحد يجي على نفسه او على قلبه في العامية المصرية معناها انه يضحي ويصبر ويتحمل
> وممكن نقول للزعلان (ما تجيش على نفسك اوي كدا)
> لكن تحتمل معنى اخر وصعب وصفه لكن يفيد شيء من الدهشة
> (يسرق مني وبعدين اجي الاقيه واقف يعيط يقول مظلوم)
> 
> وللإفادة أعتق ان كلمة اجي فعل امر في المغرب لكنها في مصر فعل يرجع للمتكلم وتنطق بألف ممدودة



مشكور ي باشا


----------

